# 18" T Sportline Wheels on Performance+ Model 3: Brake Caliper Clearance



## T Sportline (Jul 27, 2018)




----------



## Airbil (Sep 28, 2018)

I have these wheels on order. When are they coming in??


----------



## T Sportline (Jul 27, 2018)

We are expecting our 18" TST Wheels mid to late November.


----------



## Airbil (Sep 28, 2018)

Thanks for that info but since last month they were coming in October and that didn't happen., is it really going to be November? 
I don't care if it's going to be December but if it is, say that...
and 
It would surely be better to email everyone waiting so they know.
End of rant, but you guys should know this stuff.


----------



## XSFSPD (Sep 17, 2018)

Yep waiting on mine as well, ordered October 23rd so that was only a month ago. Just hope to get them before we get any real snow here in Utah.


----------



## Jay79 (Aug 18, 2018)

Agreed, they know everyone buying 18's are for the winter. They should have stocked these sizes


----------

